# Career with the United Nations



## JamesA (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm still at secondary school, and am a long way off committing to a long-term career, but this has been interesting me a lot lately. What do you guys think of a career with the United Nations?

I've always had an interest with global affairs and politics, and even with other things like societal development and human rights. I guess the UN _seems_ to tick all the boxes, but I've heard some bad things. I'm an ENTJ, so you'd know that efficiency and 'getting the job done' is important to me. A lot of people on the internet mention how overly bureaucratic the UN is, and how any meaningful change is stalled by outdated methods and so-called "procedure". It is the epitome of inefficiency, and destroys any motivation you have when you get the job. And even then, getting a job is extremely difficult and you need years of experience and training; I've read that some people have been applying for a decade to no avail.

You might have read that and think straight away that the UN is not for me, but I think things would've changed over the years (and I still have another 8 years or so before I'd apply!), and maybe I could even enter the organisation with the goal of fixing it.

A "warning" from a WikiHow page:


> Be aware that working for the United Nations may not necessarily be the challenging, glamorous, “save the world” job you’re looking for. Do your research and look at books written by people who have worked in the United Nations. While the pay and benefits are great, many employees are quickly disenchanted by the stifling bureaucracy, lack of creativity, inability to utilize initiative, and nepotistic favoritism. All the same, things won’t get better unless idealistic, strong-minded and determined people get in there and change it for the better. Just be fully aware of the downsides as well as the advantages.


The very glamorous UN Careers page: https://careers.un.org/

So what do you think? Is the UN an ENTJ's worst nightmare? Has anyone heard any stories or have any experience with them? Do you have anything related to say at all? :happy:


----------



## Redline (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not sure about ENTJs but I would like to work for the UN(HCR specifically). I have before and it isn't all that glamorous but it's still nice to know I'm helping.

My parents both work there and their jobs weren't all that glamorous either. My mom tells me stories about giant cockroaches and my step father about friends working for the UN who died. I still think it's worthwhile but that's up to you to decide for yourself over the next few years.

The main problems you'll find are:
1. You'll probably need to have a ridiculously fabulous CV or an "in" like a family member or friend that can help you get the job.
2. Office politics are a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## JamesA (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, Redline.

1. By the time I apply, I think my CV will be pretty amazing. I'm only 16yo, and I already have a Federal Member of Parliament, City Councillor and my school's principal personally recommending me. But in terms of having someone on the 'inside', that will be a struggle. I come from a non-political family, so that doesn't help. I'm already signed up for a UN Youth Conference this coming weekend, so maybe that's the time for networking. Or else my Government friends can help me. Who knows.

2. Haha, office politics. Oh, can't wait.... :/

As you say, I think it'll be a real shock when I realise how unglamorous the UN really is. Maybe my ENTJ-esque trait to improve things will push me to improve the organisation's "glamour". Anyway, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Zegaray (Jun 17, 2009)

That's the career pathway I want to go into. Either international relations or Political Science. The job prospects look good and the UN would be amazing. I heard it's very hard to land a long term career with the UN though.


----------



## Nomen Nescio (Feb 13, 2012)

Have you participated in any mock UN? It's probably not the best indicator of whether or not you could handle the job, but you'd have a better grasp of the sort of atmosphere you'd be dealing with. Even though students were only pretending to represent other countries, they still could never agree to anything.


----------

